# new to 350Z some questions



## yiorgoska-350z (Sep 4, 2005)

hello, i am writing from europe more specifically greece. I have just purchased a second hand 350Z and wanted to ask some questions, if you would kindly oblige me.

a)a friend was saying that the car could reach 350hp with just nismo cams and a nismo ECU, ofcourse reading the forum it seems that this statement is unrealistic for a NA engine. is there such an upgrade as a Nismo ECU? i would suppose it would up the rev limiter.

b)is there an easy way to remove the 250km/h speed limiter? (just out of curiosity, the european model is limited to this speed although this is due to japanese regulations rather than european regulations)

c) what is the difference mechanically in the engine between the 300hp new model and the initial 280hp? could it be just the ECU?

d)is there a parking assistant from nissan?otherwise what aftermarket brand would you guys recommend

for your info the european model comes standard with brembos and the only difference is the standard, pack and pack orange accesories packages.

i come from a vw 1.8 20vt engine, beautiful engine and very easily upgradable although lacking power at the high end. i am suprised honda can achie a NA specific power of 120hp per liter (although no good at the low end) while Nissan is working with a specific power of 80 hp per liter.

thanx in advance for your input.


----------



## letsjustchill (Aug 16, 2005)

Taking out a rev limiter can be very tricky from what I have seen. I got mine removed on my old maxima, however I did not see how it was done. As far as the other questions, I will check to see what i find out.


----------



## yiorgoska-350z (Sep 4, 2005)

thanks for the reply. from what i have seen so far it seems the speed limiter as can be removed as part of an ECU remap also rev limiter is affected again by ECU remap.


----------

